
“Games as a service” is fraud - worble
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUAX0gnZ3Nw
======
rasz
Very good arguments against branding goods as services. In B2B the idea of
indefinite free support is clearly recognized as sign of something
shady/unsustainable, yet here we have gaming publishers repeatedly defrauding
the public with no consequences nor larger stigma.

------
weregiraffe
A great video.

